# Do your parents know you're on here?



## Ambipom (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a simple question, do I need to explain it?

Mine don't. They're convinced I'll give out my address online or something. And they wouldn't like the swearing/cursing either.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 7, 2008)

yep, my mum.  And she doesn't seem to care. xD  I actually talk to her about people on here.

(so, Dannichu, Kusari... my mom knows that you exist! *gasp*

and you too moony.  because she knows you irl.)


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never really told them about this forum, but, it's not because I'd get punished if they knew. They're pretty cool about me chatting with people on the internet (heck, they've let me meet in person people I've known only through the internet), so I'm not worried about them finding out. The only reason I haven't told them is because I've never thought anything I've read here would be interesting to them.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 7, 2008)

They know I've _been_ on here in the past; I don't think they have any way of knowing that I'm _still_ here, though I suppose they could be googling me.  I never bother to mention it to them.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2008)

They don't know about tCoD specifically but they know about places like JJH, dA and LJ so I don't see why they'd care about tCoD. They let me do anything online and chuck me at internet friends iRL whenever possible


----------



## ZimD (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine don't know, but that's just because they wouldn't care and I have no reason at all to tell them. They wouldn't punish me or anything, they just wouldn't care and so there isn't really a reason to tell them.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 7, 2008)

My mom recently found out, because she asked me for all my usernames and passwords so she could write 'em down, so I had to tell her... But I didn't get in trouble at all. But even though she let me stay, she doesn't really like me giving out information. But at least I'm still on here. But she doesn't know about the cursing...  She doesn't watch my every move anyway so I'm free!


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh, probably not. At least, my mum doesn't know explicitly; she certainly knows I hang out with lots of people online. She knows I give out my phone number and address to people online, she thought visiting Altmer and Butterfree were brilliant ideas, etc. etc.



> They let me do anything online and chuck me at internet friends iRL whenever possible


oh good, here I thought I was the only one with not-psycho parents. :D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine don don't, and if they did, I would single handedly destroy my account. There's way to much here that they don't know, and I don't want them to know (Eg. gay.)


----------



## Adnan (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope, my parents don't know that I'm on here.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, dad knows about here and some other places and doesn't care at all. If I even slightly hint that I'd like to meet anyone in real life he's like 'NO WAY' though.
He knows I was on dA too, but doesn't know I got hacked and haven't been there for ages. I've just not told him yet.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah my dad's seen me on here for years

And my mum probably has too but she doesn't really care about what I do online :B


----------



## Erika (Jul 7, 2008)

My parents don't really care what I do on the internet, they see it as none of their personal business, and thus, I really don't have any restrictions on how long I'm on, and such. They trust me, and honestly, they don't know too much about computers. So, I'm usually Jimmy Fallon in that one SNL skit, telling them how to do what they're trying to do, computer-wise.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 7, 2008)

No, and I'm make sure they don't... It's called flipping the screen. And it works. If they knew my Coughing Cupboard thread...


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

No, but I doubt they'd care.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 7, 2008)

They know I go on message boards. I dunno if they know about this place in particular, and if they do they don't know who I am. Pretty cool that way.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> yep, my mum.  And she doesn't seem to care. xD  I actually talk to her about people on here.
> 
> (so, Dannichu, Kusari... my mom knows that you exist! *gasp*
> 
> and you too moony.  because she knows you irl.)


HELLO FMC'S MOM :DDDD

Uh, my mum and sister and most of my friends know about here and they know about some of you guys because I talk about you all the time :3

But I've been doing random stuff online (going on forums, writing crack-induced fanfiction, emailing people all over the world) since I was about 11 and they've never minded; my mum's always trusted me enough and my dad just doesn't care X3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope, they don't know a thing. Although I suspect that my mom seems to think something's up, because one day she said: "One time I remember you said to one of your internet friends that I wasn't as crazy as somebody else's mom. Thank you for not thinking I'm crazy, I'm sorry if I do seem crazy sometimes." or something like that, I can't remember well. But when she said that, it completely threw me for a loop. I had no idea that she knew anything.

I'm not sure, actually, if she suspects or knows about this place. But she doesn't like the idea of me talking to people online, thinks it's dangerous, so she probably doesn't know much. And if she does, she maybe doesn't mind. Which is very odd and unlikely, because my mom's extremely overprotective. (My sister knows though. I said to her: "I go on this Pokemon forum and me and my internet friends talk about Pokemon and other cool stuff. It's fun." She doesn't really seem to care, she just thinks that I'm a loser. XD) Luckily though, my parents are EXTREMELY techologically stupid, so they don't know how to even use my computer or how to google, which is very good for me. I tend to try to keep what I do online hush-hush. (My real life friend also knows and doesn't care.)


----------



## Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't even spoken to my parents in months  :V


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents know all about my website. I believe my dad even visits the main site from time to time for the heck of it. (And I know he's been to the forums at least once; he was very amused at finding somebody asking "What the hell is this viljhlmuar thing???")


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 8, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Mine don't know, but that's just because they wouldn't care and I have no reason at all to tell them. They wouldn't punish me or anything, they just wouldn't care and so there isn't really a reason to tell them.


Same.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. But they don't care. I don't know why, since they're usually psycho about anything I do on the internet. So meh.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, because when I was eleven I had to get my parents' approval for just about everything. v.v They don't (or well, didn't) want me giving out much personal information about myself, so I guess they want to make sure the forums I joined didn't have some registration questions like "where do you live" (not that any would, but just in case, I suppose). They're cooler about that now, though. I actually met one of my internet friends on the other forum in real life back in October. I sometimes talk to my parents about some things that go on here (quotes I like, for example), too. I don't think they know yet about the amount of cussing that goes on here, though.


----------



## Iceon (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think so, and other than that, I don't think they'd really care. I recall a conversation like 4 years ago when I got out of 6th grade (11 years old) that my dad was a *little* protective about me being on websites talking to people. Now that I'm older, he probably wouldn't really care.

Hell, if I told my parents where I go: my mom plainly doesn't know how to use a computer, and my dad may only read a few pages, but move on and lurk around Craigslist and Myspace like he usually does =_=


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

My mom and dad know about most of the stuff I do in the internet (I say most because I haven't bothered to tell them about some stuff that they wouldn't care about anyway) and they don't seem to mind.  They trust me enough, especially my mom.  They know I go to a Pokemon forum, but that's it.  They know nothing about the swearing and stuff (and my mom probably wouldn't care if it's just swear words, she's cool like that.)


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents don't really know, nor do they care. I'm old enough to go on forums and that without parental permission, and they don't really mind if I go on any, as long as there's no porn or anything. x3
Or, if there IS porn, just to...not look at it. xD


----------



## Deretto (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents know I chat online. Not about this forum specifically.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jul 8, 2008)

If I told my parents I visit a Pokemon forum, they'd tell me to grow up. So no, they don't know, and they wouldn't care that much, either.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents know and don't really care.  They're fine with the idea of me meeting people iff I'm with a friend or something and it's in a sensible area, although my dad doesn't want me sharing my address or phone number or full name or anything like that.  My mom and stepdad don't care though: as such, Midnight knows my address because the possibility of receiving random mail is cool.

I don't think anyone here I don't know IRL knows my last name.   Not that that means much: if I do a google search for my name, I get no results.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> My parents know all about my website. I believe my dad even visits the main site from time to time for the heck of it. (And I know he's been to the forums at least once; he was very amused at finding somebody asking "What the hell is this viljhlmuar thing???")


Heh, I wish I were you so badly.

I can already give you the heads up that they wouldn't mind me being on here but they sure as heck wouldn't help me buy V Bulliten.  I have to wait until I can get a bank account.  ;-;


----------



## Mirry (Jul 8, 2008)

Alaphlosiam said:


> If I told my parents I visit a Pokemon forum, they'd tell me to grow up.


Yeahh, my parents find Pokémon a bit childish too. They'd probably think it was funny if they knew I visited a forum dedicated to it. D:


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

Mirry said:


> Yeahh, my parents find Pokémon a bit childish too. They'd probably think it was funny if they knew I visited a forum dedicated to it. D:


Mine just dispair at the posters all over my walls and the plushies all over, uh, everywhere. X3


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 8, 2008)

Uh, they must, I think I've talked about this place before. Don't think they really care much, either, although I think they might not be too impressed that I've given one person my address, but still I think they wouldn't *really* care.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 8, 2008)

My mom doesn't know. I wouldn't get in trouble if she did, she'd probably just never shut up about how I talk to robots about Pokemon. That's what she did when she found out about a chat room I used to frequent - "So, what are you doing on the computer? Talking to those robots again?"

Not that it'd be hard for her to find out. She knows my web name because I showed her an award I won on a singing site, and once I realized she knew, I put a few pictures with my name on them on my wall. Heck, sometimes when drunk she actually calls me Irk Splee. It's... awkward, to say the least. Point is, if she wanted to Google me, she'd find me pretty easily. Not that I have anything to worry about regarding that.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents know that I'm here but only in a sort of vague way. They don't know where or even what _here_ is and they don't particularly care either way. It's enough for them to know that I do stuff involving people on the Internet.

I don't think they'd care if I wanted to meet up with anyone, anyway. About two years ago I was planning to go meet up with some people I'd known online [but it fell through] so I think I'm okay on that point.


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm too old for them to care.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

No, they don't. They don't care as long as I don't give away personal info. Currently, it's 11:30 and I should've been in bed 1:30 ago. But they're both sleeping.


----------



## Valor (Jul 8, 2008)

No. My mom still disapproves of me being around anything that swears for some reason (But does nothing about it), even when it's with her own friends. Hell, I heard her swear when she had a few too many beers. She also thought I would be shocked at seeing my brother smoke last month, which I've known about for about four years now.

She wins Overreacter of the Year.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, Mom knows about my accounts on forums and such. I even let her watch what I was doing when we were asking about a WiFi router, while we waited for a reply. She's even asked me about my RPing and poked through my profile.

Of course, it really bugged me when she found out about my dA a couple weeks ago, but she was going through my email and I don't like it when she does that. It's illegal to do that anyway so.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents *know* I'm on forums, but they don't really know which ones. They don't particularly care either. My dad showed disapproval at one stage of me giving out my photo, but when I asked my mum where the digital camera was, she obviously guessed what it was for and she didn't seem to mind.

Of course, they joke about 40 year old paedos, but they don't seriously want to watch over my shoulder. They have far better things to be doing with their time. Basically, they trust me not to do anything stupid (invite two hundred people round for a party, give out my telephone number on a public forum, strip on the webcam, etc.) and in return they give me quite a bit of autonomy and privacy.

I might've mentioned you guys once or twice, but I doubt they remember what I said. :P


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Mine don't know, but that's just because they wouldn't care and I have no reason at all to tell them. They wouldn't punish me or anything, they just wouldn't care and so there isn't really a reason to tell them.


This.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 8, 2008)

Not this forum, they know about another one, but i don't tell them because it's not relevant (also I tell people very little anyway)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

No, they don't seem to care what I'm on. And if they ever _do_ (say, because they're convinced that any site I go on contains a virus and will destroy the computer), I don't tell them because that would mean using all sorts of complicated terminology they won't understand, like "forum". And "Internet".

Besides that they'd go all hysterical and refuse to entertain the notion that just maybe I'm not stupid enough to go giving out personal details and meeting total strangers, or that not_ everyone_ they don't know is a rapist/psychopath etc.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, and my grandparents do as well. Which is quite funny really. My parents are more fussed about me being on da (cuz of Josh and all that).


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 8, 2008)

They don't know much about what I do online, and they really don't mind.  They trust me that much, at least.  

...

Of course, if my mom ever did get on me I'd bring up the fact that she's on about twice as much as me.


----------



## @lex (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, they don't know each place I go to, but they don't really care either. I'm not that really restricted... They know I'm at a computer and at forums on the Internet, but no details :P


----------



## Zeph (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm allowed to go on anything that isn't porn, which is fine because I hate it anyway.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine know I'm on the internet, but they couldn't care less where I go there.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 8, 2008)

They know about me being on TCoD, and they have no problems with it.


----------



## rrayuu (Jul 8, 2008)

My dad knows and he has no problem with it, although he can be a little nosey and ask or try to see what I'm reading which ticks me off. >/


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope. That's why I'm still alive. They'd kill me if they saw me visiting forums and message boards..


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 8, 2008)

They know. They don't mind too much.

Although they were somewhat ticked when I gave out information in the past


----------



## Chimera (Jul 8, 2008)

They know and they don't mind at all~ They know I'm not an idiot and I thank them for that. :D


----------



## Flora (Jul 8, 2008)

I think my dad knows, and for a while was somewhat convinced that tCoD planted a virus, but didn't seem to care.  And still doesn't, except for what I mentioned above.

*insert stupid Bill Gates is evil message here*


----------



## Sansha (Jul 8, 2008)

My Dad doesn't really know about it as far as I know, and honestly I doubt he'd care if he did know.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

My mom does... But she doesn't know about the swearing. I really, when she's watching I don't go to any of the thing with swearing or the rules.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

My parents didn't know before the site crash, but I decided to play it safe and ask for permission after the crash. They reluctantly gave it, but have no idea that I spend much time on here, and I'm going to keep it that way.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 9, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm allowed to go on anything that isn't porn, which is fine because I hate it anyway.


ANYTHING that's not porn? 

There are other bad things on the internet too...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 9, 2008)

My parents know I'm here, and that I go here a lot, and consider you people my best friends, but they don't really pay attention to what I'm posting. They don't get the concept of forums.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 9, 2008)

My mum knows I come here, I even tell her about the forums I visit sometimes when we run out of topics of conversation.

Though if she read some of the posts I made I'd be in pretty deep shit :V


----------



## Keltena (Jul 9, 2008)

No, they don't. My mom just doesn't get the whole idea of having friends online ("but what's the point, really, if you don't know they're who they say they are?"), so I pretty much don't tell her or my dad.


----------



## Minish (Jul 9, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> My mum knows I come here, I even tell her about the forums I visit sometimes when we run out of topics of conversation.
> 
> Though if she read some of the posts I made I'd be in pretty deep shit :V


My situation's nearly the same as this. My dad probably doesn't even know what a forum _is_, though...


----------



## John (Jul 9, 2008)

Naw, not yet. Since I just joined. My dad will probably find out sooner or later, since he has a habit of walking behind me whenever I am on the computer. I never actually _tell them_ but my Dad figures it out on his own. My Mom only knows that I talk to one of the people that goes here on AIM. 0-o


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 9, 2008)

My parents say that I'm the only kid on the Internet at everyone else is pretending to be my age and is really an evil rapist.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 9, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> My parents say that I'm the only kid on the Internet at everyone else is pretending to be my age and is really an evil rapist.


That's preposterous.

Now, would you like some candy?


----------



## Kinova (Jul 9, 2008)

*amused by above post*

Yeah, both my parents know, but they don't care because they hear the word "Pokemon" and before you can move on to the "forum" part, they've dismissed whatever you're saying as utter crap. Which is sort of insulting, but hey, at least I don't get bothered about it. I think for my dad in particular forum = chatroom = rape, so maybe it's best that he doesn't properly realise that I'm here. My younger sister knows all about tCoD, though, because I mention threads and people here a lot to her. Mainly because I don't talk to anyone else about it, so I think she finds it vaguely irritating. x3 She's interested sometimes.

They probably wouldn't mind about the swearing, but swearing in my famiily is just stupid. XD For example, my sister will swear in front of me but not my parents, my mum will swear in front of me but not in front of my sister or dad, dad swears at work and with mates or whatever but never in front of us, and I'll swear in front of anyone (usually because I've dropped something heavy on my foot or something equally intelligent). It's laaaame.

Er, on topic: yes, they know but don't care. They didn't know for the few couple of years I was here, though. And the PC is in my bedroom so I'm free~ ish.


----------



## Nope (Jul 9, 2008)

Both my parents know and some of my best friends know, but they don't really care. I even talk about my friends here :3


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 9, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> That's preposterous.
> 
> Now, would you like some candy?


*innocent eyes* yes pwease :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 9, 2008)

Kinova said:
			
		

> forum = chatroom = rape





			
				Ambipalm said:
			
		

> My parents say that I'm the only kid on the Internet at everyone else is pretending to be my age and is really an evil rapist.


My mom does that, too! She thinks everyone one the internet is evil, and all the sites contain some sort virus or another. And she doesn't like giving out addresses, phone numbers, photos and such to other anonymous people. Even though she does that all the time. She'd kill me if she finds out that I actually have a life and friends on the internet. 

My little brother knows about it though. He's kinda obsessed with Dannichu and Butterfree (caught me looking at art threads too many times). Although he's too young to care.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 9, 2008)

My mom knows I'm on here.. she really doesn't care as long as I don't do anything stupid. I've mentioned it and quoted people a few times, too.

"Hey, look, there's a person on the Pokemon forum whose name is 'Involuntary Twitch'..."


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 9, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> My parents say that I'm the only kid on the Internet at everyone else is pretending to be my age and is really an evil rapist.


You have no idea how much that sounds like my mother. She doesn't know what a forum is, but if she knew, she wouldn't like it. Her reasoning for saying "no" to almost everything I ask to do (hang out with friends, go to a corner store by myself, etc.) is almost always because "you'll get raped".


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, my mom thinks that too. That everyone on the internet is an evil rapist/axemurderer. (And she freaks out when I try to go out past 7:00 PM. Quite overprotective.) The media influences her TOO much. And I'd probably be dead if she saw some of the posts I make on here. SO glad she can't use a computer. Technology is like bane to her, she stays away from my computer and does not touch it unless she's cleaning.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 10, 2008)

My mom thinks that way too. Everyone is after me trying to kill or rape me. But I say I'm doing something else. So I don't get in trouble. And I flip the screen.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 10, 2008)

My parents don't. I'm at the library 'cause we don't have internet at home.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 10, 2008)

No, but my Dad probably wouldn't care about it at all. Although my Mom would probably give me that "shouldn't you grow up sometime and stop playing Pokaymahn?" talk.


----------



## Empoleon (Jul 10, 2008)

I got in trouble when I was ten for being on a pokemon forum because there was too much swearing, but after that... they don't really care. They look through my browsing history occasionally (mostly because they're paranoid and think I watch porn) and know I like pokemon so if I say it's a pokemon site they ignore it, basically.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 10, 2008)

Both of my parents know I'm on here, they don't really care either. They also know that I talk to people online and they kinda encourage it in a way. They think it's pretty awesome that I get talk to people from different places. x3;

In fact, my sister and I almost met someone from TCoDf and my parents were okay with it. o:


----------



## S. E. (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah. It'd be a little hard for them _not_ to figure it out even if I didn't tell them. My comp. is at the far corner of the den (Or at least as far as this tiny den goes), and the couch by the two computers my parents are usually on are in the back. They can easily glance over and see what I'm doing... >>;

Dad sometimes listens, but the 'Poke-EE-mon' part gets in the way, like with Kinova's parents. Mom listens, however, because she wants to know the kind of people I hang out with. And I'm fine with that.

At the moment, they probably _don't_ know I'm online. It's 6am over here and they're still asleep! I got up early (For my standards) just to go on TCoD... X3


----------



## Espeon (Jul 10, 2008)

Hm, I doubt my parent's know I'm on here specifically. My Mum has occasionally come down and read the main page of Butterfree's site, because I just happened to be looking at it when she came down to ask what I wanted from the fish and chip shop that evening.

She knows I probably do interact with other people on the internet, but I think we keep it secret from each other, despite the fact I know that she knows I'm interacting with people online. She just doesn't know how.

My dad is just oblivious to what goes on in my life whenever it doesn't concern him. I try to keep him out as much as possible anyway, for many reasons.

So yeah, they know I use the internet for Pokémon, they just don't know about TCoDf.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm allowed to go on anything that isn't porn


There's a lot of bad stuff on the Internet other than porn you know. Your parents have messed-up priorities. XD


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 10, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> My little brother knows about it though. He's kinda obsessed with Dannichu and Butterfree (caught me looking at art threads too many times). Although he's too young to care.


HI CRAZY LINOONE'S BROTHER :DDD

Huh. My mum's never cared about me talking to people online. I remember a few years ago she came in to ask me something and I was talking to someone on MSN and she asked who I was talking to and I said "That's Jon. He's 23 and lives in America." and she didn't care at all. :/


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 10, 2008)

My mom sees me on forums from time to time, but I don't think she knows what exactly they are. She did ask me for passwords and usernames to stuff, and I gave her some of them. But now I store all of my information on my flashdrive (I downloaded Firefox portable). I really don't think she would care as long as I don't rack up any charges, give out too much information, or threaten people. >_<


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2008)

I talk to my padre about stuff that happens on here all the time. He regularly questions me about Why His Extremely Stupid Daughter Is A Moderator On An Internet Forum, but y'know! I'd say "lol hi dad" but he doesn't visit here afaik. 

My mum is all "BETTER NOT BE TELLING PEOPLE YOUR INSIDE LEG MEASUREMENT!!" but she apparently trusts me because she doesn't check up on what I'm doing. She's just blow it up anyway but whatevaaaa.

Stephen visits here all the time! HI STEPHEN! :D


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 11, 2008)

HEY TAILSY what do your parents say when random Welsh people text and/or phone you at random times?


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> *My mom does that, too! She thinks everyone one the internet is evil, and all the sites contain some sort virus or another. And she doesn't like giving out addresses, phone numbers, photos and such to other anonymous people. Even though she does that all the time. She'd kill me if she finds out that I actually have a life and friends on the internet.*
> 
> My little brother knows about it though. He's kinda obsessed with Dannichu and Butterfree (caught me looking at art threads too many times). Although he's too young to care.


Ditto. Parents can be really stoopid sometimes <.<

Oh, And I'm up at night too 3 o' clock just to be here XD I'm a tCoD addict!


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 11, 2008)

No, mine don't. They think that somebody will somehow find out where I live and kill me. I've given up on trying to explain things to them.

Also, I don't think that the swearing is very good...


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 11, 2008)

My mom knows I go on forums.

_"Hey honey, watcha doin'?"

"Forums."_

End of conversation.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 12, 2008)

my dad knows I am on a pokemon fourm of some sort,he may know that I go on serebii


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 12, 2008)

My parents see me on the computer, so they're probably vaugely aware. They probably don't know about the swearing or anything other than it being a forum. They probably don't mind not knowing either.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 12, 2008)

My mom doesn't know and she probably doesn't care. I don't think she'd be very concerned over me going on a Pokémon forum.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 12, 2008)

My parents know that I email/AIM random people and that I'm on forums, but not this one in particular. Except a couple of days ago I was browsing Dannichu's art thread and apparently half my family knows you now. :3


----------



## Jetx (Jul 12, 2008)

They always walk in on me while I'm on it they just probably don't know specifically what it is.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 12, 2008)

Salamander said:


> No, they don't. My mom just doesn't get the whole idea of having friends online ("but what's the point, really, if you don't know they're who they say they are?"), so I pretty much don't tell her or my dad.





Crazy Linoone said:


> My mom does that, too! She thinks everyone one the internet is evil, and all the sites contain some sort virus or another. And she doesn't like giving out addresses, phone numbers, photos and such to other anonymous people. Even though she does that all the time. She'd kill me if she finds out that I actually have a life and friends on the internet.


These.


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 12, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> (so, Dannichu, Kusari... my mom knows that you exist! *gasp*


*gasp*

No, not allowed to talk to people online. But I'm _old_ now D: Anyway stuff like "You don't know they are who they say they are" for me too; my computer privileges would be stripped if my parents knew.

I made the mistake of practically on purpose showing my mother that I was talking to online people, and got yelled at for it ... she made me think she knew about it anyway. D: I think she's suspicious somehow.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 12, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> HEY TAILSY what do your parents say when random Welsh people text and/or phone you at random times?


"is that your boyfriend lololo"
"mum he's gay"
"oh"


"... so you like gay men"


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> That's preposterous.
> 
> Now, would you like some candy?


Yes please.

Hey, what are you-


----------



## Altmer (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't see why mine would care lol as I'm 18 and I pretty much know what I'm doing

and they let me meet opal


----------

